# One of the weirdest buildings in the world... looks like an optical illusion!!



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

How about this one then 

*International Business Center - Dubai*

Will hold the world record for the largest diameter for a building at 112 m


----------



## Irlandako (Feb 14, 2006)

:eek2:


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

Awful


----------



## Irlandako (Feb 14, 2006)

Whoa! I'm sorry but that is an eyesore...Peixoto might be trying a little too hard. It is a very unpleasant sight. Someone please stop his this man from designing more buildings or the whole city will be a hypnotic's paradise. :weirdo:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

very interesting buildings !!! so much creativity !!!! i like that


----------



## choyak (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow, I really like this, truly unique!!! These would clash with art deco or even 60's buildings. They really need to be built in 'new' cities then it would look awesome. That globe thing is hideous though, looks like godzilla's bowling ball!


----------



## philip (Jan 13, 2005)

:nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :rofl:


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

Sort of like this building by ARM which is under construction in Melbourne:



















The intriguing facade layout is generated by alternating these panels and a solar control glazed curtain wall. The panels, despite their appearance, are arranged in exactly parallel layers which produce a visual effect called the Munsterburg Illusion. This fascinating phenomenon was first described by Richard Gregory after he noticed the pattern of tiles on Cafe in Bristol, UK. The presence of the coloured horizontal line at each floor level is essential to the illusory effect.


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

I love it.It is very unique for there is nowhere is to go but just flat out literal about the geometry of buildings.Now he's now one of my fav's for going where no one else has gone!


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

I've heard it's going to be the centre of Brazilian eye doctors organization >_<

Anyway, AWFUL.


----------



## giergel (Mar 7, 2004)

I hope that architect will NEVER build something in my city! No matter how high it is... :runaway:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Im sorry, but Fernando Peixoto buildings... err... excuse me :runaway: uke:


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)

That thing hurts my eyes to look at


----------



## JBinCalgary (Feb 5, 2006)

i think im gonna have a seizure


----------



## hkia (Oct 15, 2005)

Anyone know if there are more traffic accidents around these buildings?


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

nice building indeed.


----------



## amjad (Apr 2, 2006)

Is that really a building? It looks so much like a computer rendering. I'm sorry I just can't believe it


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

artistic bullshit uke:


----------



## Devilution (Nov 12, 2003)

That´s just plain butt-ugly. Gives me a headache... 
yikes...


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

^^ me too..but good to see architects having a sense of humour or jus being plain stupid


----------



## Lau (Nov 15, 2004)

AcesHigh said:


> other buildings by Fernando Peixoto
> 
> ...


Very unusual and beatiful. I like this arquitect too


----------



## chinatown (Nov 8, 2005)

interesting city...though some of the buildings r eyesore!


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City (Dec 6, 2004)

IMO it looks like crap.


----------



## pencakar langit (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow. I like his originality, although some of the buildings are eyesores. these buildings are better off in suburban centres, where they have one or two skyscrapers. When included in the downtown skyline, they r bad. Bassically these buildings should be located alone, far from the others.


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

this guy is an artist!
but then, true architects are artists...
i love them


----------



## el_artista_violeta (Nov 20, 2004)

^yeah you're right.

this guy is very smart. LET'S SEE if some of you Architecture students learn to break the rules a little bit just to be different.

Being different means another point of view.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

It gives me a headache


----------



## mektwist (Apr 3, 2006)

Doesn't fit in at all


----------



## moxwax (Feb 21, 2005)

Lau said:


> Very unusual and beatiful. I like this arquitect too


I'm gonna have to disagree here... it looks like blocks put together by a 4 year old.


----------



## flygon (Mar 31, 2006)

moxwax said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree here... it looks like blocks put together by a 4 year old.


Yes, I agree with you. These buildings look like Lego. They're strange ... and ugly.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

some are okay and nice but another some are unacceptable.


----------



## forvine (Feb 23, 2005)

NIMBY please.... They can appear elsewhere


----------



## elpolako (Apr 12, 2005)

for me it's just too weird architecture, but... de gustibus non est disputandum...


----------



## dettol (Mar 29, 2006)

Back to topic..

I have a feeling people havent quite realized the level of mastering of materials and light that you needed to create a tower like this:



AcesHigh said:


>


I still dont believe it is real but I trust it is, its just to amazing.


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

Grollo said:


> Sort of like this building by ARM which is under construction in Melbourne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the updates form the past few weeks of it under construction.

Here's the illusuion.








Pics by Mugley:


Mugley said:


> Warning: this building should not be viewed by anyone with a hangover...





velco said:


> more strips + glass


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

That is wild!! What a strange building, and cool in a weird way. 
Ahhh... Salvador... the music, the dancing... the Carnaval! 
Love Bahia!


----------



## dettol (Mar 29, 2006)

:eek2: Im in awe..:eek2:


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

That last building is really cool actually..


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat (Oct 8, 2003)

great thread, some buildings are very good, especially this from Melbourne


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow, love those Optical Illusion buildings!


----------



## chigusa (Nov 30, 2006)

it looks like a crystal ball with a world map design ;D


----------



## vader11 (Jan 8, 2007)

AcesHigh said:


> No, these ARE NOT RENDERS, but actual photos of the building, which is in the final stages of construction at the city of Salvador, in Brazil.
> 
> There are windows, but you can hardly see them. They are the "darkest" triangles.


What is the name of the building?


----------



## Miso (Dec 23, 2006)

well... the "architecture" of Fernando Peixoto seems like a JOKE, personally..I don't like them. Maybe for a sclupture is ok, but for a building I found it agressive and out of context.....:bash: 

In the case of the STRANGE building of Dubai, I think that is a GREAT JOKE!!
It makes me laugh, jajajajjajajajaja. 

uke:


----------



## Mants (Oct 22, 2005)

im goin trippy


----------



## Ted Ward (Apr 16, 2005)

Miso said:


> In the case of the STRANGE building of Dubai, I think that is a GREAT JOKE!!
> It makes me laugh, jajajajjajajajaja.
> 
> uke:


Probably been said about a lot of buildings in dubai - but the globe building would be quite easy to build.


----------



## dellan (Jul 11, 2006)

i am in salvador right now, but i dont know the andress =/


----------



## dettol (Mar 29, 2006)

dear dellan...



Domenico said:


> WOW that would be REALLY AWESOME dellan!!
> 
> I dont know what the address is but the sales office #s are (71) 3595500 and (71) 3550005.
> 
> ...


... im lazy


----------



## dettol (Mar 29, 2006)

...did dellan get lost on his travels to Salvador...?


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Ted Ward said:


> - but the globe building would be quite easy to build.



u sure? it's hard to find a 112m high globe in stores these days.


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

AcesHigh said:


>


I getting more :nuts: ....


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

i cant really judge if its real... :bash: 
The building looks like it was design by cartoons from cartoon network...


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

I mean are those suppose to be windows or what is it? If I live or work close by this thing, I will be dizzy all the time. :nuts: hno:


----------



## The_Big_O (Jun 5, 2006)

Acid is a helluva drug, m'kay.


----------



## dettol (Mar 29, 2006)

The_Big_O said:


> Acid is a helluva drug, m'kay.


hahaha!

I hate being in this situation, not knowing if this is real or not!!

It looks like a render but then you can see reflections in the windows which match up perfectly!! We really do need someone to post new pics and info about the tower :-(


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Insanedriver said:


> i cant really judge if its real... :bash:
> The building looks like it was design by cartoons from cartoon network...


think you must see it in reality to belive ^^


----------



## The Concerned Potato (Jun 1, 2006)

that building is really straining my eyes!


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

the world is getting wierder. I was reading Portuguese and thought it was here, but I see it is in the other side of the attlantic. Christ, they made it like that, in order not to look at it. Oh... my... god!...


----------



## beaujoe (Aug 28, 2006)

AcesHigh said:


>


I just have to say it... I could see something like this being built in Russia where the design/faux finish is reminiscent of Tetris blocks. ^^


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

It's very much like the works of Vasarély:

http://images.google.fr/images?q=vasarely&ndsp=20&svnum=10&um=1&hl=fr&start=


----------



## eweezerinc (Jul 24, 2005)

Brilliant.
Some are crap though, but a handful of these are absolutely incredible. I think I would like the Melbourne building without those blue rings. They break up the facade, and I really like that facade.


----------



## fiatbao (Sep 5, 2006)

Same architect...


----------



## dettol (Mar 29, 2006)

Unique and inspiring architecture. Such amazing use of form, texture and angles... love it.


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

The building meant for the OP is disgusting...grotesque even. It sticks out like a sore thumb


----------



## belatz (Mar 6, 2007)

Weird??, beat this: Osakidetza building (Bilbao) by Coll Barreu.



















Weird, but I really love this building.


----------



## dettol (Mar 29, 2006)

omg :O Thats so cool!! hahaha

Looks like a lump of a rock made of reflective glass


----------



## DesignerVoodoo (Feb 25, 2007)

fernando peixoto's work looks New Wave. the problem is that it will stand for many generations and not age well.
and about Dubai... well they should build the international business center. that building really gives you a sense how they see architecture.
bigger is not always better. 

buildings do not make the city, people in the community do.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

wow, I never knew this thread was still alive.

Has Dellan returned from Salvador????


----------



## Schmeek (Mar 28, 2007)

I like these buildings. Some more than others. I think the last one is a little silly, because it seems to be strange for the sake of being strange. It'll hold your eye for a minute or two and then I think it might start to irritate me!
Still I admire the achitect and the local authorities for having the audacity to follow through with such a project. Hint hint Bristol....


----------



## Dubai Spacescraper (Mar 8, 2007)

that building looks as if it is a pile of ruble! As if the building callapsed exept they want it to look that way. I dont like it.


----------



## dettol (Mar 29, 2006)

AcesHigh said:


> wow, I never knew this thread was still alive.
> 
> Has Dellan returned from Salvador????


Ive done a good job of keeping it alive 

I think our friend Dellan got lost in his travels 

Can someone else offer to take a look at Fernando Peixoto's new building in Salvador and take a bunch of pictures please!?!? I would but I have Glandular Fever and live in New Zealand


----------



## rebellenclub (Jan 26, 2006)

In Utrecht my home town (Netherlands) they gonna build this tower.
People say its a monster or they like it. They call it a vertikal city.

height-262 meter
floors- 69
100.000 m2.
U/C- 2009/2010

This is the first mass design of the tower.










The design has changed into this.
In a windtunnel.










Any moment the more worked out design come publik.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465997
Thread about the Building^^


----------



## Pablo (Sep 13, 2002)

so many weird buildings..they are not nice, but cool ..


----------



## kurakura (Apr 11, 2007)

^^ 

How do the lifts curved upwards?:lol:


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

kurakura said:


> ^^
> 
> How do the lifts curved upwards?:lol:


it doesnt, it goes straight... see the pic carefully, there is no need to curve


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

I suddenly want to jump on the building.


----------

